# Replacement of Birkholz windows?



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Re Hymer B578 2002
I read that Birkholz windows are no longer available.
Has anyone got any recent advice on alternative solutions apart from going to the breakers yard.
Any information gratefully received.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Had a problem with one of mine so tried to find some info, very scanty.

phoned leisurespares as schematics of the Seitz windows looked very similar. was told that they are not the same and they have no spares and do not know where I could obtain any. He said company had gone to the wall and Seitz were nothing to do with Birkoltz Seitz
Contacted O'Brians no joy.
In the end I took it apart and found that a piece had broken which held the tensioning rod on the mesh blind.
A fairly simple repair and one that I felt more confident to do after watching the very informative Videos on here by David Satherwaite.

What is wrong with your window?

Ian


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

You need to contact http://eeco-ltd.co.uk/ who can offer bespoke replacement windows, however they will require you to send yours to them to enable them to do this.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.
The problem with the window is that it is cracked near the hinge edge. This was caused by the window being pushed sideways by me walking into it and then an attempted closure with window not aligned to the opening. 
Has anyone contacted Hymer?
I am surprised that there is so little information on the subject since there are so many Hymer vans on the road with similar windows, surely accidents must have required window replacements.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Borisd0, 


If you can PM me your serial number or VIN I will post details of the glazing panels listed on the Hymer parts system for you, however these are likely to be replacement Seitz models and may not share the same style or tint which would be accounted for by using Eeco.


Regards,
Chris


----------

